# Thyroid Cancer Recurrence



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid Cancer Recurrence in Patients Clinically Free of Disease with Undetectable or Very Low Serum Thyroglobulin Values 
Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism, 09/16/2010

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=091610&subspec_id=419


----------

